# Whether to enter show after spaying?



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a 6 1/2 month old female maine coon kitten who was spayed a week ago. She has a large shaved area on her left side as well as a small area on her front paw and under her neck (I had pre op bloods taken). Her fur is starting to grow back quite well. I would like to enter her into her first show at the end of July but am apprehensive in case the fur has not fully grown back. Does it matter? Will she be make down or vetted out because of it? The next show I would consider entering after this isn't til Sep and I would prefer to start her asap.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Personally i would give it a long time yet. They do need to be in tip top shape and any shaved area on the coat could be marked down. Also she needs to be in top condition health wise as any extra stress while she is run down would not be good for her.

I really think you should wait till September, its not long away. In the mean time you can build up your excitement and anxiety to a near unmanageable level like i used to do when I showed


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gracie is in perfect health...other than missing fur you'd never know she's had an op (she's amazing at star jumps lol) and the stitches/scar have completely gone alreadybut I will take on board the possibility of mark down. I've just under another 2 weeks before deadline for entry so will see what her coat is looking like next week before I decide.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

A week after a spay is not perfect health, sorry. She may be in good health _otherwise_, but even if there aren't any op complications things take a fair while to sort themselves out back to healthy stability. Mostly in terms of what jo-pop was saying; stress will affect a cat that's had a recent op more than the same levels of stress will affect a cat who's not. So I'd keep all but essential things out of the way for a good bit longer, and prioritise her long term health.

The other thing to bear in mind is that although you may know that she's fine, other people at the show both in terms of judges and other exhibitors or anyone else in the area aren't going to know that. Which has various negative connotations.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I do appreciate your comments. 
Gracie is the 7th cat I've owned and neutered and whilst I agree with you that things still take a while to mend, the fact that both her stitches and scar have completely gone, combined with her usual energetic kitten behaviour, appetite and happy, relaxed temperament indicate to me that she is almost 100% recovered. The show is still 5 1/2 weeks away I have spoken to my vet who has no concern whatsoever about entering her in terms of her health and wellbeing; my (respected) breeder is also aware of the situation and is perfectly happy for me to enter her, her only concern being whether the judges will mark her down if the fur is not fully regrown. I find it pretty sad that this may be the case when you are expected to have your cats neutered if not being kept for breeding purposes.

I was under the impression that the vetting in process was there to ensure a cat was in perfect health when arriving at the show. Why then would a judge or exhibitor think otherwise if the cat has been vetted in?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Would you be able to enter her now with the close deadline, but withdraw her nearer to the time if things aren't quite right?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It states no withdrawals after the closing date for applications so I would wait until the last minute before applying.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I find it pretty sad that this may be the case when you are expected to have your cats neutered if not being kept for breeding purposes.


It's not an issue over here, the judges know it's from spaying and don't mark down. Many pet kittens are shown shortly after going to their new homes and still have a shaved area, the judges are very used to seeing it.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

She is beautiful and looks a great size for her age! Harlequin always got great comments due to her size as a youngster. 

She wouldn't get vetted out for shaved areas but the judges may mark her down because of it. However, you are talking about another 4 weeks before the show so I don't think it will be a problem. Who are you thinking of showing with as I think some are stricter than others.

Do you have any pictures of her shaved areas?

I'm sure you've already started but if not, practice her show hold. If you have a cat that isn't used to it, it can be a nightmare.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you both spotty cats and LouiseH for your replies and positive comments  I'll try to get a picture of her patches today. The show is the Kensington Cat Club and it's GCCF. I have contacted the two show managers to ask for their opinion, one has replied positively and I'm just waiting for the other. All being well we'll enter and see what happens. Thanks for the tip on the hold Louise I will definitely start that todayThe thing I'm dreading most is the bath!!!!She is terrified of water!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi some judges like perfection and would not place the cat , but as she a still classed as a kitten it would give you and your cat a good learning curve on showing and how your kitty would handle being shown .
In household pet section it is a bit different as judges look more for temperament and personality and would be more understanding to the reasons why .
You see cats with scares ,missing limbs etc in the household section which does not affect the way they are judged.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There is nothing to stop you entering her but she may well be marked down because of the shaves, which I imagine will still be obvious on the 26th July.

It takes quite some time for the coat to really come back, depending a bit on when it was shaved. Max (Oriental - very short coat) had a big shave on his abdomen on 11th March and it can still be seen, though it's becoming less obvious.

In the pet classes I would have though a cat shouldn't be marked down for a shave from neutering.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've taken some pictures and I agree the patch on her side in particular will still be really obvious. I think we will probably enter  as she should get vetted in ok. And then just put down the showing to experience only (and fingers crossed we get an understanding judge:hand.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

It's different here as pedigree cats can't be shown in the pet section, that is for moggies only. 
But I think if you enter her as a pet you then can't show her in the proper pedigree class later? So make sure you put her in the right section


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks spotty cats, I'll enter her in her pedigree classes and just be prepared to have her marked down on her coat if it happens. At least I'll get an idea of how she fairs in everything elseand see how she handles showing.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a quick update..Grace was vetted in without any problem at the show last Saturday  and she won her breed class and best of breed too  

Sadly, she very unhappy being in the show hall, so I decided it was best to leave before any further judging took place :nonod: (see other post re:first/last show experience)

Her shaves were still very obvious but the hair had partially grown back and you could see her coat pattern quite well. It was approximately 7 weeks after her spay.

I'm really thrilled that both the vet and judge were understanding with regards to spaying and that it had no negative impact on her results


----------



## pugfan34 (Aug 6, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I have a 6 1/2 month old female maine coon kitten who was spayed a week ago. She has a large shaved area on her left side as well as a small area on her front paw and under her neck (I had pre op bloods taken). Her fur is starting to grow back quite well. I would like to enter her into her first show at the end of July but am apprehensive in case the fur has not fully grown back. Does it matter? Will she be make down or vetted out because of it? The next show I would consider entering after this isn't til Sep and I would prefer to start her asap.


If the next show isn't until september, you should be fine. To promote coverage a slurry of carrots and shallots and rosemary can be used to improve growth rate and clover can be used to fight off infection (razorburn in this case). You should be fully covered with fluff undercoat in a fortnite and with the long hair she already has, you can just brush it over. Think of it as a belly combover and that she is a fancy banker from the armpits down 
I absolutely LOVE the tshirt! Is it specially made or one you just bought at the shop? It fits her so well  Best of luck with the show and glad you got her fixed either way


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks pug fan, we did enter the show in July and the shaves weren't a problem at all  she won her breed class and best of breed. (She did hate the show though :nonod: so we had to leave early!!!

The tips on helping the fur to grow back are interesting!!! I wonder if it works with humans too  

Her t shirt was a doggy t shirt I got off ebay - she's got quite a few clothes but she quickly grows out of them - I'm always looking out for new ones!


----------

